# George Farmer coming to Dundee



## greenmac75 (4 Oct 2016)

Hi all, I was at my lfs(Discovery Aquatics) in Dundee and the owner was telling me George  Farmer is coming to the shop to do possibly 2 live scapes with q&a.

Thought I would let you know, he said he will update their facebook when they have dates(couple of weeks)


----------



## GHNelson (4 Oct 2016)

Spread the word.......


----------



## Aqua360 (4 Oct 2016)

I've also heard this for a shop through in Bonnybridge, would likely attend the Dundee one too


----------

